
An Area 51 Apology — and Clarification - rayvega
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/10/an-area-51-apology-and-clarification/
======
michael_dorfman
The odd thing, it seems to me, is that Joel and Jeff are sticking with the
model of "lots of focused sites." I think that the existing tag system is
sufficient to help people find the questions (and answers) relevant to them,
and I don't see the downside to having "one big site" (like Quora).

Somebody ought to mock up a "Stack Universe" site, that integrates all of the
data from the other sites, just to show what that would look like.

